# $50k haunt display winner.



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just caught the news this morning, the Today Show.
I see that my good friend Brent Ross( Devious Concoctions) from CA has won the $50k prize for his Halloween Display.
I guess he'll be buying the 1st round come Feb!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, saw the results today on fearnet. Congrats to Brent for all his work that would make Disney jealous!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool, way to go Brent! as my wife would say "that's ahhhhsome!"

not to sound like a total tool, what's in Feb?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

wait?? whats this contest again?? i dont think ive heard of it - can someone fill me in?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

fear.net has the video/contest


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You were out of the loop, Riley! So busy getting Undertakings together you missed the threads. Fear.net had a contest for home haunts (pro haunts not eligible). Grand prize fifty bigguns.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the heads up - ill have to read the threads - wow - congrats to brent!!! - really great guy - glad he won - is there any video footage of it up yet? wish i could enter, but no way i could make a badass display without the money getting back to me - i was sweating bullets till i broke even last night!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I saw his yard on What's With That Really Haunted House on HGTV and it was completely off the chain!

No wonder he won!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a link to the videos:

http://www.fearnet.com/VideoChannel.aspx?channel=Top_Home_Haunts

The winner's display is called "DC Cemetary"


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet the $50k barely paid for that haunt! I have thousands of dollars into mine and its a "1" compared to his "10"


----------

